

How the Internet killed porn - tgrass
http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/2012/jun/05/how-internet-killed-porn?cat=culture&type=article&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
bediger4000
I like Theroux, he's really smart, and not afraid to ask hard questions. But I
think he missed something about the US porn industry. It was sort of the
reverse of the MPAA movie industry, in that lots of money went in the bottom,
for VHS tapes, magazines, XXX theatres, etc, and very little came out the top.
It appears that "actors", "producers" and "directors" were all paid a marginal
amount. Were did the rest of the input money go? My guess is to the Mob or to
various Mobs, but who really knows? Maybe it was all money-laundering in the
first place.

